# Canon i560 unter Suse 10 mit japanischen Treibern



## ioneshock (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen  

Mensch Mensch meinen Canon i560 Drucker unter suse 10 zum laufen zu kriegen ist jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit ein Abenteuer für mich. Aber vieleich hatte ja jemand von euch ähnliche Probleme und kann mir etwas helfen.
Mit dem Turboprint-Treiber hats gut funktioniert, aber da gibts lustige Werbung mit aufs Papier (--> kommerzieller Treiber).

Jetzt hab ich es mal mit den japanischen Treibern (jaja die gibts echt nur in Japan, Canon Europe hat keine ). Das RPM heißt bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0.i386.rpm. Musste dann noch des aktuelle compat.rpm gegen das von suse 9.1 (--> libpng.so.2) tauschen und jetzt gibts endlich Testausdrucke. Leider nicht so sonderlich in der besten Qualität.

Als Drucker hab ich im YAST2 den s800 (hab ich irgendwo im Netz gelesen, da der i560 in Japan anders heißt) gewählt.

Nun die große Frage. Hatte jemand von euch das selbe durch? Und wie habt ihr euren Canon zu einem optimalen Druckergebnis bekommen?

Grüße Stephan


----------

